# Handout Motor for the Birds.



## Gotjuice? (Jan 9, 2004)

Trying to find out what brush and spring most people used.

Tony


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

Stock or 19t?

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires


----------



## Gotjuice? (Jan 9, 2004)

Stock


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

This is from last year but the motors are the same. I ran 767's with a vertical slot red springs. On our fantom dyno (its a little stingy) they were pulling 64 to 66 watts with around .94 torque.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells, BSR Racing Tires


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Tony: We TQ'd with the following:

-#EFB-180's, (same brush combination that come with our production motors)
-Red Springs

Hope this helps,
Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion
518.452.0422


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Since stock got answered...what combo springs/brushes did you all use for the 19t?


----------



## Gotjuice? (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks Todd. I'll be in touch.

Tony


----------



## nicknick216 (May 11, 2003)

Can you adjust timing on the snowbirds handouts?


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

Not on the stocks of course, but the 19 turns were adjustable timing.


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

rcgen: combination of choice was our X Compound standup brushes with a cavity. Springs varied from motor to motor... Ranged from our purple springs all the way up to the Red Orion springs, or a combination of anything in between. It all depended on how it made its power, and whether it was an RPM-ish motor or a torquey motor.

Hope this helps,
Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion
www.putnampropulsion.com
518-452-0422


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks Todd....I am going for the rpm


----------

